# Can I butt in down here and ask a question of the ladies?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Are there any of you who "homestead" and are older? Say in your 50's? is it possible to do this? My goal in 10 years is a little cabin off grid in the mountains. I'm just wondering if I'm being totally unrealistic in wanting this knowing I will be alone. I know there will be things I can't do myself. But for the most part is this an attainable goal if my health is reasonably good? All I will want is a small garden to feed myself as much as I can, a good dog, some chickens, and a milk cow and preferably no neighbors within sight/hollerin distance. Access by mule only would be nice but that's probably pushing it....:hrm:
I will have sons that will come and help with big things though.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Ginnie, I dont have the answer because I dont homestead.

I do try & grow my own vegs (some anyway) and not be a big consumer & also buy from my neighbors (beef, pork once a year each) I have a few chickens for eggs.

I also dream of a cabin in the woods, my own acreage. I know someone who'd help me build; she approached me a few years ago to look at an acreage. Her idea was split cost of land, rent the machinery to dig out basement & driveway (loooong one) and she and I would make a 2 room cabin & later on add on. We and our kids could go there when we needed to get away.
I didn't have my own money, so I couldn't do it. Couldn't convince late dh to do it either.

My friend Beth can build anything. She's a homeschooling mom too. Grows a good garden, knows lots of stuff.
Good luck. I want to do it someday too, but at the end of some days (I'm 54) I am tired. Not too tired for dreams, but too tired to figure it out.
I know I could do it. Sometimes other things get in the way.
Good luck, keep us posted about your decisions & actions.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

ginnie5 said:


> Are there any of you who "homestead" and are older? Say in your 50's? is it possible to do this? My goal in 10 years is a little cabin off grid in the mountains. I'm just wondering if I'm being totally unrealistic in wanting this knowing I will be alone. I know there will be things I can't do myself. But for the most part is this an attainable goal if my health is reasonably good? All I will want is a small garden to feed myself as much as I can, a good dog, some chickens, and a milk cow and preferably no neighbors within sight/hollerin distance. Access by mule only would be nice but that's probably pushing it....:hrm:
> I will have sons that will come and help with big things though.


Ginnie, I'm 60, was recently diagnosed with cancer & I still plan on having that little cabin with a few chickens. I know it's not going to be easy but by gosh, I have made up my mind that I'm not going to give up the dream because some speed bumps such as age & health have popped up. I don't want close neighbors either but will be ok with vehicle access as long as I have a long driveway & a gate. 
You can do it & I will enjoy reading about your journey.:bouncy:


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well my "journey" will be years in the making. Youngest ds is 7 almost 8 and if at all possible I'll stay in this mess long enough to get him a little older at least. But the important thing is I'm not giving up on my dream! I almost did...I've given up too much so I'm not giving that up. I long for peace and knowing that one day it will come makes the wait tolerable. But I tell you that child's birthday will be a joyous time for me. I am just hoping that I can do it. I'll be 57 when that time comes. Of course my Grannie was still walking her pasture, raising cows, and gardening into her 80's. Now I just need to start saving up for that special place.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1. Your sure counting alot on those sons, I can tell ya. lol
#2. Id say whether you can or cant depends on how much you can do now, and how much you can learn when you step off the world onto heaven.,
#3 Id say you need to be makeing a garden of the size youll be makeing it when your there. That way you wont have any supprises, Nor rude awakenings.
#4 What are you going to feed your chickens, other than to the possums, *****, ect. OR to your good dog. Chickens require a fair amount of feed for the eggs they give. You might feed them nothing, and if you had say 3 doz, they might give you a doz eggs a week. These so called homesteaders, who say they want around 8 chickens so they can have 4 to 6 eggs a day, and feed them nothing, are just fooling themselves IN THE LONG RUN
#5 What are you going to feed your cow. A MILK COW needs grain to give milk, as, without it, she takes the calcium from her bones, and will sooner or later go down on you, and theres nothing for her but the butcher shop. This is grain for every days milking. PLUS hay. All the alfalfa she will eat while your milking her, and the amount of hay she will eat equally with grass in a days time. my dad figured a 1/2 bale of alfalfa every day. Milking or not.

No neighbors around. CP ability to reach out in the hiills is limited. What happens when you get bit by a snake, or kicked by your mule, or a tree falls down on you, or a myriad of other things that most have had happen here one time or another. Ive had things done to me that would scare a man, and would make a woman faint. Course, ive always took chances, counting on Gods love of me and haveing a use for me to keep me from harm. I cant say that everybody has that.

ALL that being said, Id think youd be better off starting out at a place that does have neighbors close at hand and see how you do getting along without them, at least as much as you can. THEN, When youve got it all figured out, THEN decide if you want to move back to Dog Patch or not. Youll be much safer that way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How come you want to keep your kids in a miserable and dangerious envirenment till there grown up, depriveing them of the oppertunity to live out where you know is peace and bliss. Depriveing him of the skills and peace and harmony that you know youll enjoy someday. If its cause you need the job and money town provides, then I can see that, to a point. Seems like you could still find a place with commuteing distance that would allow you to develope your skills, and form your kids brains onto that kind of lifestyle.
Are you going to feel fulfilled when your kids grow up haveing NO desire to have anything to do with the country, and not understanding why you should have anything for it either, and yanking you off it the first chance they have to stick you in a retirement home with all the amenities that they think theyll enjoy when they get old age?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am 42 and have a small homestead...5 acres. The issue for me is that I work full time. Personally, I think it will be much easier to run the place when I am older and retired. I may have less energy, but I will have more time.
I say go for it and I wish you all the best! Perhaps you can start small now and get some experience with a small garden and some chickens and rabbits. Then once you move to more land you can take on more.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm 58; I don't homestead. I got wiped out in my divorce then the TDM stole my last pennies. So I'm looking for a little foreclosure in a city to rehab where I can raise fowl if I want; I doubt I could have a cow but could certainly have a dog if I were interested. It won't be a cabin in the woods because I know I need neighbors since I don't have family. 

I want a real a job. I have 1 of sorts--I work as a landscaper and trust me that keeps you in great physical shape but you make very little money and it's not in my profession. So I'm headed to the city where I can take a bus/train if I want because I hate to drive in rush hour and know that you can do a lot on 1/4 acre--I have raised more food than my family of 3 could eat on much less by gardening intensively. 

The older I get, the less I want to be isolated from humanity; I actually like chatting over the fence with neighbors. Add in that I love to bake but don't eat much of my output so peeps who will take goodies off of my hands are a Godsend. 

BTW, your dream was mine once...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well its not a dangerous environment and the only one miserable is me. Kids are shielded because I make sure they are. So I'm not going to deprive them of a parent because I reached my breaking point. I can't afford it right now either. I know this will take money. I do have chickens now and a garden, have done meat rabbits in the past, and I grew up around cows. I can fix just about anything that needs fixing around here. I taught the oldest boy how to rewire an electrical outlet the other week and some plumbing the week before. Helpless doesn't describe me. So I won't be going in totally blind. Besides I've got a few years to work the kinks out of my plan....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

ginnie5 said:


> well its not a dangerous environment and the only one miserable is me. Kids are shielded because I make sure they are. So I'm not going to deprive them of a parent because I reached my breaking point. I can't afford it right now either. I know this will take money. I do have chickens now and a garden, have done meat rabbits in the past, and I grew up around cows. I can fix just about anything that needs fixing around here. I taught the oldest boy how to rewire an electrical outlet the other week and some plumbing the week before. Helpless doesn't describe me. So I won't be going in totally blind. Besides I've got a few years to work the kinks out of my plan....


Sounds like you are off to a great start and the transition to living off grid will be easier for someone with your experience!!!:clap:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

ginnie5 said:


> well my "journey" will be years in the making. Youngest ds is 7 almost 8 and if at all possible I'll stay in this mess long enough to get him a little older at least. But the important thing is I'm not giving up on my dream! I almost did...I've given up too much so I'm not giving that up. I long for peace and knowing that one day it will come makes the wait tolerable. But I tell you that child's birthday will be a joyous time for me. I am just hoping that I can do it. I'll be 57 when that time comes. Of course my Grannie was still walking her pasture, raising cows, and gardening into her 80's. Now I just need to start saving up for that special place.



It would be quicker and easier to find a good man who already owns a homestead and looking for an 8 y/o stepson.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> It would be quicker and easier to find a good man who already owns a homestead and looking for an 8 y/o stepson.



I've put 26 years of my life into what I thought was a good man.....to all outward appearances he is. I'd never trust anyone again. My heart has been shattered into too many pieces to ever put back together. So alone sounds really peaceful to me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Someday those kids are going to miss a man in their lives. There going to miss being out learning how to hunt, shoot, skin, talk, do chores, ect and hear/do it all from a mans perspective. I think it would be the same if a man had kids, and tried to teach his kids how to cook sew, can, ect. Its from a mans perspective, and it just isnt the same. Boys need a man to look up to, to measure up to, and to possibly, in some ways to be like. Finding that right man for you AND the kids will be hard. BUT you should never quit looking.

NOW, and in saying that. IF, you were alone, and the kids were grown up, than my response would be totally 180 round.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Katy, what does a landscapers body in fiminine form look like? lol


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

ginnie5 said:


> I've put 26 years of my life into what I thought was a good man.....to all outward appearances he is. I'd never trust anyone again. My heart has been shattered into too many pieces to ever put back together. So alone sounds really peaceful to me.


So much for having only ladies reply...

Ginnie, being alone sounds wonderful to me also or did. Then I realized I do need people--I just don't need a man telling me that not all of them are scumbags so they're what I need. (To me this sounds controlling--"Listen, little lady...) 

I know not all men are like the ones in my past--I have several men in my life who are great friends--a few I have to hold at bay because they're convinced they could change my mind about trying again--but there are wonderful people in this world who happen to have a Y chromosome.

I seek peace also; I hope you find yours. I need to prove to me that I can take care of myself (not sure I can without a bit of help); I think you need that also. _Free at last--thank God I'm free at last_. 

It sounds like you have nobody with whom to talk so all your pain is bottled up; that is not good. When my mother died nearly 7 years ago that happened to me; she was my best friend. I now have coworkers I can spill a bit to but not as much as I'd like; I'm very lonely and that's not good when you need a sounding board. Try to find someone neutral (preferably female) IRL with whom you can share a cup of coffee and your feelings.

Most importantly, take care of you--you deserve to be treated kindly by YOU. (And I need to follow my own advice.)


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Katy, what does a landscapers body in fiminine form look like? lol


Too hot for any guy on this forum to handle. I get hit on by 20 somethings daily...even a 13 year old last year made a pass at me...very crudely. 

Not many women my age can wear a bikini easily...funny because when I was 16 I was too fat for miniskirts and had a blind date for my senior prom that my once very shapely older sister arranged...this ugly duckling at very long last became a swan...what does an old dirt farmer look like in male form?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Someday those kids are going to miss a man in their lives. There going to miss being out learning how to hunt, shoot, skin, talk, do chores, ect and hear/do it all from a mans perspective. I think it would be the same if a man had kids, and tried to teach his kids how to cook sew, can, ect. Its from a mans perspective, and it just isnt the same. Boys need a man to look up to, to measure up to, and to possibly, in some ways to be like. Finding that right man for you AND the kids will be hard. BUT you should never quit looking.
> 
> NOW, and in saying that. IF, you were alone, and the kids were grown up, than my response would be totally 180 round.


I appreciate the thought.....their daddy is here but the things you mentioned are not in his fields of interest. I am blessed however in that there are men at church who will and do fill in these blanks. I also have a future son in law more than willing to take them hunting. So they'll get some male guidance. Is it ideal? No but I'm doing the best I can with the hand I have. I will stay until until they are older. I made a promise long ago that I would never put them thru the pain of parents divorcing. And even though I am basically a single parent now they do get some time with him that they wouldn't if we divorced. I'm not naive enough to think they'd matter or that we could be civil. And this way I know they are safe. And yes....I am a Momma Bear and protecting them from situations they don't need to be exposed to is a priority. Once they are grown though there will be no reason for me not to pursue happiness myself. That is what I'm trying to plan for. 
And like I said......trust is something I no longer have.......


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ginnie, you can do anything that you dream of. Dreams can and do change, kids grow up to follow their dreams. Being in a bad marriage can and will take it's toll on you. Do you have your own income? Not trying to be nosey but it will be uber important. Keep your dreams, they will be important. But now is equally important, taking good care of yourself and your feelings. There is nothing lonelier than being in a marriage w/o trust. You come down here any ole time you want!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

katydidagain said:


> ...what does an old dirt farmer look like in male form?


If you love him, he looks like he's on God's right hand.

Mon


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Trusting Again is like most things in life.........you really don't know if you can do it, but if you don't try it is for sure that you can't do it.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

frogmammy said:


> If you love him, he looks like he's on God's right hand.


Yes, love is blind sometimes--I know.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Besides, I dont showed in many pics what an old fart farmer looks like LOL. WHERES YOUR CHEST PICS LOL.? I done showed mine.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Besides, I dont showed in many pics what an old fart farmer looks like LOL. WHERES YOUR CHEST PICS LOL.? I done showed mine.


We don't want to show you up, make you feel inferior. 

Mon


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> How come you want to keep your kids in a miserable and dangerious envirenment till there grown up, depriveing them of the oppertunity to live out where you know is peace and bliss. Depriveing him of the skills and peace and harmony that you know youll enjoy someday. If its cause you need the job and money town provides, then I can see that, to a point. Seems like you could still find a place with commuteing distance that would allow you to develope your skills, and form your kids brains onto that kind of lifestyle.
> Are you going to feel fulfilled when your kids grow up haveing NO desire to have anything to do with the country, and not understanding why you should have anything for it either, and yanking you off it the first chance they have to stick you in a retirement home with all the amenities that they think theyll enjoy when they get old age?


Wow Bill, way to encourage someone and make them feel better


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Besides, I dont showed in many pics what an old fart farmer looks like LOL. WHERES YOUR CHEST PICS LOL.? I done showed mine.


Was this for me? I have no chest pics and nothing to show--I'm built like a boy in many ways--slim and muscular. I like who I am and how I look so, after dancing on this earth 58 years, I honestly don't care how anyone else views me. I didn't call you an old fart farmer--I said dirt. (Ask Zong if you don't believe me--he does screenshots of ALL that happens here--kinda like my 64 year old brother who's been collecting his toenail clippings since he was 15--very odd.) Where are your glasses?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Been there, done that. I was 61 when I gave up the acreage, poultry, neighbour's cattle (who leased a part of my land) and moved to the edge of a small town. I was not off grid -- A/C in Texas is just too important for me. I moved when it got to be too much, but that was due to a convergence in one year of a torn shoulder tendon, heel spur, increasing tachycardia spells (rapid heart beat) and not being able to get farm/ranch help to come 8 miles out of town for a reasonable price. 

Had I not had the shoulder and foot problems, I would have stayed a few years longer, and I do miss the quiet and solitude. 

I now live on 3/4ths acre at the edge of town. Could still have poultry and small farm animals if I wanted them, but I enjoy the freedom of not having to be home morning and evening to tend them. I do have a large garden. I have great neighbours -- they help if I need something but are not intrusive. All in all, it was a good compromise for me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ladies? May I? 

FarmBoyBill that's the biggest load of sexist garbage I've heard in a long time! How do you think all those fatherless boys from back in the day... say when the Duke first started making movies grew up to be productive citizens who ended up rearing the Boomer gen? It took tough women to live in those times too! 

Man's crop fails, he goes off to work in the mines, get's blown up. Ya think everyone of those boys got shipped off to the rich uncle's in Boston? Man goes to war but never comes back. What? It's predestined that that kid is gonna grow up without skills? You been standin a little to close to the manure old son. 

Drive. Initiative. Self Sufficiency. Responsibility. Thoughtful Parenting. They are all gender neutral!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ginnie5.... I'm 55, am child free, live completely on my own, am self-employed (work from home) and look after 35 acres. My nearest family members are over a thousand miles away. Therefore, I cultivate and cherish my friendships. In addition to my business and the property, I look after 2 llamas, 2 goats, 2 pigs (soon to be 2 pigs and a mess o' piglets), 3 dogs, 3 cats, a dozen chickens and a decent-sized garden. I get by just fine with a little help with my friends.

You can do it, girl.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

ginnie5,

Regardless of gender, anybody can have an agriculturally leaning home place. All you need to do is realistically evaluate what your capable of and start at your porch and work outward until you say to yourself that you have reached your limit.

Even after you have reached your limit, you may find yourself drawing back in towards your porch as your aches and pains and physical limits tell you its time to draw back a bit more as time goes on.

In 1998 I truck patched 5 acres between my 2 acre home place and a pasture at my parents place a few miles away and spent every week end at the local grower's market selling what three or four of us grew.

In 2003 I scaled back from truck patch small farming to just gardening on my two acres working outward from my porch with small lawn area, small garden space and the rest in compost beds and worm hay for the beds that I mow and work by myself as I feel up to it.

Only thing I do is prioritize scalping the lawn around the house to keep rats , snakes and overgrowth away, then tending the garden beside the lawn and then I give attention to the overgrowth, outer lawn and compost beds between the house and garden and my property lines.

In between grounds chores, house chores , entertainment and required resting up I mix in a little horse trading .

Never bite off more than you can chew but if you do bite off a bit more than you can chew, don't feel bad if you have to spit it out, back up and rethink what you want to take a nibble on.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ginnie ,
I am 55, the children are grown up fantastic adults and I am living my dream. Live in a house I renovated myself , heat with wood , have chickens , a few heifers , pigs, a very large garden from which I preserve for the winter. I have never been happier ( I just wish I didnt have to go to work ) .
Every day I learn many new things and become more self sufficient , there are so many things I cant wait to try my hand at !
My kids love coming here and helping with projects and in the beginning I really needed the help. They do have their own lives to lead so I have been gearing everything towards doing on my own, when they come over we can visit more instead of just working.
My advice is go for it , all of it . Plans , hopes and dreams dont get realized overnight but as long as progress is being made it is very, very satisfying.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Vickie44 said:


> Ginnie ,
> I am 55, the children are grown up fantastic adults and I am living my dream. Live in a house I renovated myself , heat with wood , have chickens , a few heifers , pigs, a very large garden from which I preserve for the winter. I have never been happier ( I just wish I didnt have to go to work ) .
> Every day I learn many new things and become more self sufficient , there are so many things I cant wait to try my hand at !
> My kids love coming here and helping with projects and in the beginning I really needed the help. They do have their own lives to lead so I have been gearing everything towards doing on my own, when they come over we can visit more instead of just working.
> My advice is go for it , all of it . Plans , hopes and dreams dont get realized overnight but as long as progress is being made it is very, very satisfying.


Thank you! This is what I needed to hear.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I am 65, an empty nester. I am married, but my DH has little to no interest in the homesteading lifestyle, though he will help by building stuff and giving a hand when absolutely necessary. I have a moderate sized garden, where I generally raise enough for us to eat pretty well most of the year. I raise a few chickens for meat each year and have some for eggs, a couple of sheep and pigs for meat, enough goats for meat and milk and a Dexter cow and her calf for beef (and a bull, but he's not good for anything other than feeding for 364 days a year). I did milk her a little, but actually if I were to be letting anything go I would get rid of the cows and keep the goats. They are more cost effective and I like their personality better. Meat is similar and I get enough milk from 2 does to do anything I need. I *do** love those steaks, though...

I currently live on just over 3 acres but we have bought a 10 acre place, which we are in the process of moving into. The larger acreage will allow me to raise the sheep, goats and cow pretty much on pasture only for much of the year, rain gods willing. This will make it both cheaper and more convenient to raise them. My layer chickens free range and eat very little provided grain except over winter. I have around a dozen or so and I get 3-4 eggs a day (that I find) which is ample for our needs.

I (personally) would not want to be too far out from "civilization". Nor would I want to be off grid. The summers here in OK can be brutal and I would not want to be without a few creature comforts. As we get older those comforts can seem more inviting. If you are sure that will not be so for you, then by all means go for it. It is handy to have people close in case of emergency - and to also have good cell phone reception for the same reason. 

"Homesteading" means different things to different people. Some do a little, some go the whole hog. Most are somewhere along the spectrum. It is up to each individual to find their comfort zone and enjoy their life to their best ability

Mary


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ginnie, 

I am in my mid 40's and sorda a empty nester. I have a non stoppable desire to live out in the country and off the grid, have a huge garden, chickens, goats, ducks, maybe a pig or two and who knows what else. I look for land on a daily basis and am still trying to work out where I want to live. Most likely I will be doing it on my own as well but would love to do it with someone else, either male or female, doesn't really matter to me as long as they have their own little house on said property. 

I say go for it and live your dream, you will do just fine I am sure.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Ginnie-I would say go for your dream~

I started when i was in my 40's & don't regret it...All i have now is chickens/ducks/geese/guineas/goats/quail/dogs/rabbits & cats & garden....I did have cows but found i needed help with them so got rid of them so only stay with small animals now-something i can handle alone...

I did eventually go with a larger 4 wheel drive 4 wheeler & a tractor with a bucket,sure makes MY life easier with working on the farm & i have 40 acres but don't really use it all...I did rent the pasture out a couple times to idiots & won't do that again-to many problems with renters...but i still keep up all the fence...

I had never built nothing in my life but looked up plans on the internet & built all my rabbit hutches & chicken house,not much is really straight but it does keep my animals safe & confined...I have all the tools-saw/sawzaw/2 chain saws/jigsaw/drills/ you get the idea...and i can & do use them all at one time or the other...always something needing fixed...or a tree has fallen on the fence...

I even built a pond for my ducks/geese with the tractor/bucket then ran/hand dug electric line down to it & have a water fountain in the middle...knew nothing about electric either,but looked it up on the internet...

All it takes is some common sense & the internet~at least thats how i have been getting by going it alone...There is not nothing much now that i cannot handle here alone...

Good luck~~


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> Ginnie, I dont have the answer because I dont homestead.
> 
> I do try & grow my own vegs (some anyway) and not be a big consumer & also buy from my neighbors (beef, pork once a year each) I have a few chickens for eggs.
> 
> ...


I'm not exactly homesteading yet, but partially, and I am feeling the bad results of mostly working at a desk for the last 10 yrs..
I usually work in the R E office in the morning to stay caught up, then make a point of doing physical stuff all afternoon to try to regain some strength.
While I'm not young anymore I am hoping that the reverse of 'use it or lose it !' will prove true so that w/in a very few years I'll be capable of full time farming (& defense of same).
I am doing ok as to setting up an income stream for full-time farming, but for now will try to sell a property or 2 now & then for people which takes up considerable time - this makes it hard for me to get up for a lot of food preservation or for taking on more animals (& bees) - seems like 2 people in harness together would not only be a lot more fun, but it has occured to me that sharing (intimate) phys. exercise w/an opposite-gender partner is a very healthy/healing/strength-giving form of exercise too.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

ginnie5 said:


> Are there any of you who "homestead" and are older? Say in your 50's? is it possible to do this? My goal in 10 years is a little cabin off grid in the mountains. I'm just wondering if I'm being totally unrealistic in wanting this knowing I will be alone. I know there will be things I can't do myself. But for the most part is this an attainable goal if my health is reasonably good? All I will want is a small garden to feed myself as much as I can, a good dog, some chickens, and a milk cow and preferably no neighbors within sight/hollerin distance. Access by mule only would be nice but that's probably pushing it....:hrm:
> I will have sons that will come and help with big things though.


Oh, let me throw something else in - - last night I was watching my minimum subscription DishNet - amazing things sometimes (check out LINKTV).
It was Crosby Stills & Nash doing a televised (recent) concert & I loved it although concerts by the old guys (like me) are slightly, slightly disappointing (you know, compared to back when we all were young ?).
Something that seemed to strike home in me was when they were singing "it's been a long time coming, and it'll be a long time gone !" - this seemed to relate to the realization of how precious each day granted us is ?!
All history & pre-history has elapsed before this day where we can make decisions & take steps, and after it has passed it will have passed for ALL time !!
I don't know if this was any real epiphany type of moment, but I have had an ongoing decision/dilemma where I've been wracking my poor decision-making skills about whether or not to buy a 100+ acre hardwood (& rock) lot & take on the huge job of turning it into a secure & secluded farm when most would say I am too old to take on any such massive project.
Well shoot, what have I got to lose ? Just do it, and if I can't get the farm built I will at least turn failing US dollars into something of true worth - a lifetime firewood, maple syrup, berries, etc, etc., lot !
I do not forgive myself well and if I let somebody snatch this land away from me (unlikely as I think I'm the only potential buyer for years ?!) I will kick my butt fot the rest of the years granted me LOL !!!
If ya want to homestead - jump and do it - you only go around once !!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Rick,
I have an idea about something someone (Tinknal) on other forum talked about.
It was community homesteading and it was 4 or 6 communites, or houses on one large piece of land. The folks who lived in communities were special needs adults. Of course there was staff of folks helping to care for them.
Lots of the stuff was done by the residents (cattle raising, milking, garden growing, there was bread baking and also I think, maybe greenhouse too)

This one in particular was in WI, but there are ones in NH, MA, and other states as well.

Am looking around, considering (haven't even done any homework yet, or very little) maybe trying to get someone interested in helping me start something like that.
This would take a few years, and of course some money and some gov't funding (YUK) but I'd rather not use gubermint if I could.

Now, I am talking about a farm with various houses on it, and outbuildings.
Do you ever come across anything like that in your neck of the woods?
I have a special needs kid who is 16. The way it looks, by the time she's 18, there may or may not be another place for her to transition to. This isn't a big deal, but some day I would like her to have a life, and to have somewhat of a life also on my own, or at least part time.
I know my kid likes the outdoors. There is a need for something like this. My kid has helped me on ocasion when I work with a landscaper. I know she is capable of some stuff.
What do you think of this? Do you know of anyone who'd be interested in starting something like this there where your area is?
I know someone who does buy & fix houses and has been caring for special needs adults for a few years now, but I think they are pretty busy currently ....

Any ideas


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have thought on this for a couple of days, because I am not a single.

I think that I would go for it, but that I would want good road acccess in case I got sick. Sooner or later I am going to have a stroke or something or perhaps have to call a repair man because I have become so old that I can no longer fix my own roof.

Other than that, I would go for it!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh, once you hit 50 you might as well kiss the the baby. I just turned 50 and I am just helpless I might even just jump off a cliff.. Lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That's funny, WWS! I'll turn 60 in November, and still fighting the residual after effects of the stroke, but I'm not givin' in yet! I look forward to be still milking a few goats when I'm 70!!!!!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Of course you can! the will-to-do is always the hardest part.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> hey Rick,
> I have an idea about something someone (Tinknal) on other forum talked about.
> It was community homesteading and it was 4 or 6 communites, or houses on one large piece of land. The folks who lived in communities were special needs adults.
> Now, I am talking about a farm with various houses on it, and outbuildings.
> ...


Interesting ideas, but let's say you have a piece of land & want building permits for several houses - the town will not let you build more than 2, as 3 or more is considered the same as subdivision.
In subdivision regulations you can divide again in 5 yrs. (in ME) - not really sure if that applies to dwellings ?
What you can do is to have a central cooking & bathroom building w/outlying sleeping/living cabins which do not have those facilities.
Of course you might find a property for sale w/several bldgs. on it already, but that would be rare.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks rick

I'll keep thinking about how I want this and who to ask for help (knowledge wise as far as special population info)

This is the very early stage of either an idea or a brain cramp .........




0


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I was like most of my generation when my kids were small I was to busy i thought trying to make a better life for them and having a good time myself. I will be 54 this year and have been alone 8 years now I live in the country doing aall the things my paren ts taught me about country life and loving it. I once thought my biggest failure was not being sucessful in finding that true love but as I get older i realize it was not passing on to my Kids what was passed on to me how to raise my own food and do things for myself. I got caught up in that let me buy you a nintindo trench when I should of been teaching them to survive. I guess I am confessing like this so some of you are still young enough can think about and learn from my mistake. Best wishes to you all


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

mplatt, We all do the best we can. Don't beat yourself up. Your only "fault" was you wanted your kids happy and I am sure you gave them great memories of all kinds of things. Besides,the game isn't over yet. If you have grandkids, pass it on to them. Let them see you doing. 
And don't be surprised if you don't get some phone calls from your adult children asking you how you bake this, or grow that.


----------

